# 17 week gender scan... is this a boy or a girl??



## Emma louise91

Hey everyone I've got a video of my 17 week gender scan in which we got an envelope so never got any parts pointed out to us :( we did find out the gender on paper and it was double confirmed at a nhs 20 week scan but I would love thoughts? Even at the 20 week scan parts were not explained to me as the tech was running late... hoping some of you will take a look it's only a short video so shouldn't take too much of your time up! Link below !!! 

https://youtu.be/pL79aDL9ojU


----------



## HappiestMom

I didn't see anything so I'm thinking girl


----------



## Talia12

That looks extremely girly to me. You can see the lines. I really think you should get another gender scan hun! Babybond ones are £39 and then you'll feel more reassured.


----------



## calliebaby

Girl


----------



## Emma louise91

I was thinking of having a 3d scan when baby is bigger and asking if they can 're check and actually shoe me the boys at the same time x :) x


----------



## Emma louise91

Show not shoe haha I realise people in think I'm crazy but having 3 boys in a row kinda makes you think u will never have a daughter x


----------



## Talia12

Aw no I totally understand, I've only had one boy and I still find it hard to believe I'm having a girl! You think you're bad, I was told "80% girl" at my 20 week scan, so the next day I had a private gender scan and the lady said "that's definitely a girl"... then I had an NHS growth scan at 22 weeks and asked the doctor to check again and he said girl, "no confusion"... and I STILL feel like they could be wrong haha :blush: so I 100% get where you're coming from. The 3D scan is a really nice idea!
I'm actually having another growth scan at 32 weeks and will blatantly be asking them to check again :haha:


----------



## Emma louise91

I'm the same if I have another growth scan at any point after all the important stuff has been checked I will set to ask for another peek! If I had been shown and told this is labia this is this etc I would be totally fine but I've not had that sadly :( I never questioned it with my boys as I was always shown everything clearly... glad another mummy understands where I'm coming from x x


----------



## Talia12

Hopefully another scan can put your mind at rest. But that's so a girl in the vid! I can see the lines. I know you hear of people who were told girl and had boy but it must be really rare, all the pregnant ladies I've ever known who were told girl all then had girls! I try to remember that haha.


----------



## Emma louise91

Aww when is your due date talia12? Mine is 8th Jan xx


----------



## Talia12

16th so pretty near to yours! If you were born in 91 (guessing from your username :haha:) snap me too haha. It must be crazy that you're going to be a mum of 4!


----------



## Emma louise91

Yeah 1991 here too.. oh I know I must be crazy! Definitely the last now though xx


----------



## Talia12

Haha aw I bet. So sweet that it's a girl though in that case! Have you bought many clothes yet?


----------



## Emma louise91

I've got a few things... It's very surreal going over to the girls section in stores it's like a different world haha but I'm loving it :) x


----------



## Talia12

Aw, I bet, well I've got two nephews as well as my son so I've never bought baby girl stuff before either. It's all so cute! I've been buying bits, got lots of expenses coming up especially with Christmas so I wanted to get started early (plus it is so fun buying) :haha:


----------



## Emma louise91

It really is fun to buy... girls clothes are just much prettier and cuter I find..xx


----------



## Emma louise91

bumpppp


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl too:)


----------



## Emma louise91

&#128536;&#128536; thankyou


----------

